# Seltsame Nacht



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

*Hallo Forenfreunde,*

Ich bin diese Nacht gegen 2 Uhr aufgewacht,
und habe vor Schmerz geschrien.
Im Krankenhaus wurde mir dann gesagt,
das im rechten bein die Sehne *abgerissen*
sei.
Ich überlege nun schon den ganzen Tag,
wie das passieren konnte.

Vielleicht kennt sich einer von euch mit
derartigen Verletzungen aus.

Gestern Abend hatte ich noch *keine* beschwerden.


Vielen Dank für aufklärende Posts,
Ciliu


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

Wo genau im Bein?


----------



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

Etwas unterhalb der Wade


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

WTF? Etwa die Achillissehne?


----------



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

Hab nich so ganz zugehört,
Fachchinesisch..
war froh das ich da raus war.
Kann jetzt meinen Fuß nicht mehr bewegen, hab eine Stütze,
das der nicht runterbaumelt.
So wie es aussieht, folgt noch eine OP


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> WTF? Etwa die Achillissehne?


Wohlkaum, dann hätter jetzt ein rischtisch bigges Problem.
Und es hät geknallt wie sonst was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Boah, mir mit meinen Fussproblemen tut alls weh wenn ich sowas lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wohlkaum, dann hätter jetzt ein rischtisch bigges Problem.
> Und es hät geknallt wie sonst was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnt doch sein. Ich mein...aufgewacht ist er ja.

Aber wie konnte das passieren....gute Frage. Vielleicht irgendwas am Tag gemacht, irgendeine unglückliche Bewegung, wo du dich da verletzt haben könntest, ohne es zu bemerken? Und eine Bewegung im Schlaf gab der Sehne dann den Rest.


----------



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

Hm.
Ich war bin wie immer von der Berufsschule gekommen,
...hmm. ah, ich hab einen Randstein übersehn und mit runtergestolpert,
aber das hätte dann doch direkt wehtun müssen oder nicht!?


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hm.
> Ich war bin wie immer von der Berufsschule gekommen,
> ...hmm. ah, ich hab einen Randstein übersehn und mit runtergestolpert,
> aber das hätte dann doch direkt wehtun müssen oder nicht!?



Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade der Facharzt. Aber da ich öfters was mit Bändern und Sehnen habe (als Basketballer), kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, das viele Verletzungen erst sehr viel später anfangen zu schmerzen.


----------



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

Hm, okay...

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal offtopic: k0l0ss, du wolltest doch mal meine ICQ nr, oder nicht?


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hm, okay...
> 
> naja
> 
> ...



Aber wie bist du denn von einer Kante gestolpert? Hast dir evtl dabei was überdehnt?


OT: Nö...aber würd mich über ne PM mit deiner Nummer freun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

wir schreiben über icq weiter, PM kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (23. Januar 2008)

also ich kenn des mitm Krampf im Bein.

Denke dann immer das ich mir nen Dolch oder so da reingreammt habe.

Eklären könnt ichs mir nur so das du im Schlaf deinen Fuß oder Bein überdehnt hast so das die Sehne gerissen ist. 

Aber so:

Gute Besserung!


----------



## x3n0n (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir im Schlaf mal das Knie verknackst oO (die Art "verknacksen" bei der wenn man das Bein streckt das Knie mit höllischen Schmerzen wieder zurück geht) dass muss man auch erstmal schaffen...
Ich frag mich heute noch wie ich das geschafft habe...


----------



## Ciliu (23. Januar 2008)

autsch


----------



## Tôny (23. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> also ich kenn des mitm Krampf im Bein.
> 
> Denke dann immer das ich mir nen Dolch oder so da reingreammt habe.
> 
> ...


Also das es durch einen Krampf kommt halte ich für unwahrscheinlich weil man bei einem Krampf ja dagegen dehenen müsste also den fuß zum schienbein hin ziehen dabei würde eher was reissen als umgekehrt oder?


----------



## Aêdil (23. Januar 2008)

Einer aus meinem Leichtathletikverein hatte etwas Ähnliches/Das selbe?
Nach 3-monatiger Pause war er wieder dabei, hat aber immer noch Probleme mit Sprint und Hürdenlauf.
Der Riss, der, wie du beschrieben hast unter der Wade lag,hat die Verbindung des Fußes zur Wade getrennt.... d.h. Er konnte den Fuß nicht mehr bewegen.
In einer OP wurde das wieder zusammengeflickt, aber es war ziemlich kompliziert, und benötigte lange zum Ausheilen.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

> und benötigte lange zum Ausheilen.



Na Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (24. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe von einem gelesen der einen Sehnenabriss hatte und bevor es ein halbes jahr später diagnostiziert wurde noch Marathon gelaufen ist. Kann also durchaus sein das es bei dir schon etwas länger zurück lag...also die ursache für den Riss


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Januar 2008)

in zukunft die hände lieber über der bettdecke lassen ;P

ne sry...
wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab dann bist du gestolpert? könnte also zu nem anriss gekommen sein (einen riss hättest du gemerkt - siehe herunterhängenden fuß)
aufd nacht könnte also irgendeine ruckartige bewegung des fußes (unbewusst) zum riss geführt haben- evntl auch ein krampf - aber wie wahrscheinlich das ist kann ich nicht sagen, bin kein arzt

wünsch dir gute besserung und dass alles gut klappt mit op/ausheilen
ärgerlich so ne sache...hoff die schmerzen halten sich in grenzen
kriegst du schmerzmittel? vermutlich...aber auch n magenschutz? sonst brennen sich die schmerzmittel wie 5 liter cola am tag durch die magenschleimwand
einfach zur sicherheit fragen - gibt schmerzstiller die keinen magenschutz erfordern, viele aber durchaus

gute besserung!


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja heftig,
gut - du sagst es könnte weiter zurück liegen,
ich grübel mal los was so alles passiert is
ausser meinem riesen Crash beim Downhill rennen eigentlich nichts..
und das war April letztes Jahr


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

> in zukunft die hände lieber über der bettdecke lassen ;P
> 
> ne sry...
> wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab dann bist du gestolpert? könnte also zu nem anriss gekommen sein (einen riss hättest du gemerkt - siehe herunterhängenden fuß)
> ...



Danke,
nene kein schmerzmittel...der is total gestillt..
lieg chillig im bett, Notebook aufm Bauch und surfe umher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritfingers (24. Januar 2008)

na das ist doch super, dann bleibt dir ja jetzt genug zeit zum WoW zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee mal im ernst, klingt ja echt übel. Aber kann seien das du vielleicht schlecht geträumt hast und dann ne falsche bewegung oder so gemacht hast. Hab ich manchmal, wenn ich schlecht träume oder so dann zuck ich richtig zusammen und wach dann auf. vielleicht hast du sowas gehabt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber auch von mir gute besserung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

ich spiel seit dem 2. dezember kein Wow mehr,
weil blizzard keine lust hat meinen account zu bearbeiten.
Hab mir einen Keylogger gefangen gehabt,
auf anweisung des Telefonsupports 3x Webfomulare geschickt,
fragebogen ausgefüllt,
antwort fragebogen bekommen,
ausgefüllt - keine antwort.

Jetzt wird nicht weitergearbeitet weil mein acc am 16.1. abgelaufen ist.
Keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> aber auch von mir gute besserung



Danke,
ich weiß nicht was ich im schlaf anstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Januar 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Also ich habe von einem gelesen der einen Sehnenabriss hatte und bevor es ein halbes jahr später diagnostiziert wurde noch Marathon gelaufen ist. Kann also durchaus sein das es bei dir schon etwas länger zurück lag...also die ursache für den Riss



Es ist physikalisch unmöglich überhaupt zu laufen mit einem Sehnen*riss*, also entweder hatte er keinen oder er hat sich entwickelt oder so...
Oder nur ein Teil der Sehnen ist gerissen und dann bekam er Hulk-Sehnen...


----------



## AhLuuum (24. Januar 2008)

In der Nacht aufwachen und irgendeinen Schmerz spüren ist das ekligste überhaupt. Man weiss nicht wo man ist, man weiss nicht wer man ist, man spürt nur diesen Schmerz.
Naja, gute Besserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

> Es ist physikalisch unmöglich überhaupt zu laufen mit einem Sehnenriss, also entweder hatte er keinen oder er hat sich entwickelt oder so...
> Oder nur ein Teil der Sehnen ist gerissen und dann bekam er Hulk-Sehnen...



Inzwischen bin ich soweit zuwissen,
das die Sehne in der Nacht komplett durchgerissen sein *muss*



> Naja, gute Besserung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich spiel seit dem 2. dezember kein Wow mehr,
> weil blizzard keine lust hat meinen account zu bearbeiten.
> Hab mir einen Keylogger gefangen gehabt,
> auf anweisung des Telefonsupports 3x Webfomulare geschickt,
> ...



Also ich würd mich bei Blizz darum nochmal kümmern, wenn die es bis dato noch nicht geschafft haben deinen WoW-Acc wieder hinzubekommen, obwohl du den Anweisungen gefolgt bist, deine Zeit ausläuft, weil die nix auf die Reihe bekommen und sofort den Support einstellen, wenn deine Zeit ausgelaufen ist. Ja ne is klar... 

Aber von mir auch eine gute Besserung an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Januar 2008)

zur not probier mal hdro, is auch n nettes game *schleichwerbungmach* ;P

möglich ist es schon mit einem sehnenriss zu laufen - kommt drauf an welche sehne es ist
wenn es ausgerechnet die sehne ist, die zwei knochen miteinander verbindet, dann hast du ein problem
zb das knie glaube ich wird ja von mehreren sehnen gehalten - wenn eine reißt ist es äußerst schmerzhaft, aber du kannst rein theoretisch noch gehen (glaub ich - selber nie gehab^^)

salut


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

hab ich mir schon überlegt,
bin auch recht davon überzeugt das ich hdro spielen werde
aber zZ. kein Geld - im März hat meine Freundin geburtstag
und Weihnachten lief nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu Popash:

Am Telefon bekomme ich immer die mitteilung das ich erst meinen Account 
reaktivieren, sprich bezahlen muss.
Blizz tut nichts mehr, ich habe im laufe der Jahre insgesamt *4*Mal WoW Gekauft und 2x BC,
gut, ich war damals.. oh gott.. 2004.. ööh.. 12, d.h. ich war leichtsinnig
aber ich habe noch *Nie* guten Support von Blizzard gesehen.
Selbst als Mein Jetziger, letzter Acc, aufgrund des Keyloggers weg war,
Mein Char im Spiel *Online* War, ca. 20 Leute aus meiner Gilde ein
Ticket geschrieben hatten, hielt es Blizzard nicht für nötig etwas zutun.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wohlkaum, dann hätter jetzt ein rischtisch bigges Problem.
> Und es hät geknallt wie sonst was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist mal einem leher von mir beim volleyball in der halle passiert, vergess ich nie.



japp man datt is echt kacke- mein beileid . ich hab die ganze nacht gekotzt. nun hab ich auch bis freitag frei.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

leiden wir eben zusammen


----------



## Gwynny (24. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

danke


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> leiden wir eben zusammen




machen wir

ich hab n paar kohle tabletten gefressen weil gerade das scheißen anfängt- man heute abend kommt auch noch meine freundin (studiert in nü)- hab echt kein bock das dann die ganze hütte nach kacke stinkt-


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Naja Gut,
eigentlich sollte sie dir das nicht übel nehmen..
kannst ja nüx dafür.. is halt gerade so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh!roX (24. Januar 2008)

*HHHHHHUUUUUUUSSSSSTTTTTTTEEEEEEEETTTTTT* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

is schon relativ scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Ja, schon. Aber kannst ja nix gegen machen.. vllt. nochma lüften.. kP
Meine Freundin kommt auch nachher


----------



## Spiritfingers (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> is schon relativ scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




im warsten sinne des wortes....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

das is nich witzig...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Isses doch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritfingers (24. Januar 2008)

also ich fand ihn gut  @ cilliu war auch nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf Thronts kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also nicht sauer seien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Wortspiele 4tw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Ich Zitiere:



> M'kay


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

also bis jetzt hält der damm- aber bei kohle is immer son ne sache. erst sprüht es in strömen aus dem loch, dann, kaumhaste ne hand voll tabletten genommen kannste tagelang nich kacken. 

leute eins merk ich ja die tage immer wieder:

das leben is ein einziger krampf. on im anus oder im "heath is tot" threat


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

ich kenn diesen Heath garnicht....

aber lass mal b2t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

b2t


ein mitleidender.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

du bist ein taubes nüsschen yeah,
ich bin ein taubes nüsschen yeah,
wir alle sind taube nüsschen yeah,
Taube taube taube nüsschen yeah!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> b2t
> 
> 
> ein mitleidender.


Rofl, wie geil!


----------



## Fauzi (24. Januar 2008)

Die Ausdrucksweise einiger Leute hier innen, lässt echt zu wünschen übrig.

btw. Habe ab und zu mit Wadenkrämpfe zu kämpfen, meist beuge ich mich dann zum Fuss und ziehe den richtung Knie rauf. Dann fängt meistens der Krampf im grossen Zeh an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Nachdem ich mich durchgekämpft habe bin ich froh wenn ich wieder schlafen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder stellt euch mal ein Kramp im Oberschenkel vor.. das macht fein aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist mir zweimal die Kniescheibe rausgeflutscht, habe sie aber nicht alleine reingetan, was besser war, weil ich sonst eventuell wichtige Sehnen mit einklemmen konnte.. Jetzt ist es halbwegs zusammengeflickt, hatte ne OP mit ner Bänderstrafung.. Wenn ich älter gewesen wäre, hätte man mir zwei Schrauben reingedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas tut höllisch weh..


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

ja hatte auch probleme mit der kniescheibe. als sie repariert war hab ich mir "diese scheibe ist ein hit" drauf tätowieren lassen. verdammt eklige stelle für schmerzen, der fuß ist dann taub.


----------



## Snowrain (24. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Na Super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist es der teil zwischen ferse und unter wade ? dan ist es die achilles sehne und dan biste richtig derbe am arsch !

vorallem beim schlafen o.ô

SACHEN GIBTS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nja

GUTE BESSERUNG   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (24. Januar 2008)

Ich krieg immer nur Krämpfe in der Fußsohle. Ständig. Aber ich hoffe mal ich kann mir da nix großartig reißen, stell ich mir ziemlich eklig vor.

Ein sehr guter Kumpel von mir hat sich allerdings mal im Bett das Schlüsselbein gebrochen - beim Oralsex; aktiv (wobei ich das dann auch sagen würde...). Ich hab schon oft versucht, mir das bildlich vorzustellen, aber gelungen ist es mir irgendwie nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer nur Krämpfe in der Fußsohle. Ständig. Aber ich hoffe mal ich kann mir da nix großartig reißen, stell ich mir ziemlich eklig vor.
> 
> Ein sehr guter Kumpel von mir hat sich allerdings mal im Bett das Schlüsselbein gebrochen - beim Oralsex; aktiv (wobei ich das dann auch sagen würde...). Ich hab schon oft versucht, mir das bildlich vorzustellen, aber gelungen ist es mir irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Grüße



Was versteht der unter Oralsex, dass er sich dabei das Schlüsselbein brechen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mmmh, an der Vorstellung scheiter ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

tja lurok- bei uns gehts halt n bisschen härter zu als bei dir in blümchen-hausen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> tja lurok- bei uns gehts halt n bisschen härter zu als bei dir in blümchen-hausen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blümchenhausen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elchcity!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> tja lurok- bei uns gehts halt n bisschen härter zu als bei dir in blümchen-hausen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das liegt vllt daran, dass meine Freundin keine hakenbewehrten Oberschenkel hat,
an denen ich mir das Schlüsselbein brechen könnte.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (24. Januar 2008)

wie gesagt, ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen.
Eventuell hat er dumm "festgesteckt" und sie hat sich blöd gedreht? Fragt mich nicht (wobei ich mir da immernoch nicht so richtig vorstellen kann wie das rein technisch funktionieren soll. jetzt speziell das Feststecken).

Aber wenn Dieter Bohlen es schafft, sich beim pissen seinen Pimmel zu brechen, schafft Ottonormalsexhaber das Schlüsselbein beim Oralverkehr schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

schin mal unterm bett nachgesehen? vielleicht sitzt da ja n boogieman und kichert sich ins fäustchen, weil er dich schon seit wochen am bein anknabbert, und nun hat er ein ergebnis^^^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2008)

dan wünsche ich dier gute besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (25. Januar 2008)

> schin mal unterm bett nachgesehen? vielleicht sitzt da ja n boogieman und kichert sich ins fäustchen, weil er dich schon seit wochen am bein anknabbert, und nun hat er ein ergebnis^^^^



Ich trau mich nich :'(
machst du das bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nene, aber gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> dan wünsche ich dier gute besserung



Danke!


----------

